#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Can any one find this books for me, both solution manual and ebook

## toshlak

Chemical reactor engineering, 3rd edition, by octave levenspiel

transport processes and separation process principles, 4th edition, by geankoplis

advanced transport phenomena, by l. Gary leal, isbn 978-0521-84910-4 



random walks in biology,by h.c.berg.See More: Can any one find this books for me, both solution manual and ebook

----------


## kottivec

> Chemical reactor engineering, 3rd edition, by octave levenspiel
> 
> transport processes and separation process principles, 4th edition, by geankoplis
> 
> advanced transport phenomena, by l. Gary leal, isbn 978-0521-84910-4 
> 
> random walks in biology,by h.c.berg.



pls download from the following links

*O.Levenspiel - Chemical reaction engineering. 3rd edition*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Advanced Transport Phenomena: Fluid Mechanics and Convective Transport Processes*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sta489

Did you ever find the solution manual to transport processes and separation process principles, 4th edition, by geankoplis?

----------


## 6162002

thx u verymuch.

----------


## kuber123

please

----------


## bewafa

Can anyone find a solution manual to Principles and Applications of Electrical Engineering fifth edition by Giorgio Rizzoni?

----------


## souryabanik

does any one have the solution manual to the book...."advanced transport phenomena" by gary leal.......i have got the ebook but can't find its solution on net..

----------


## cena999

i have the solutions to levenspiel but they are in spanish,,...!!!!!

----------


## grezette

do you have a link where i can download free the principles of transport processes and separation processes by geankoplis? pls help

----------


## g1lee

do you still have the solution for the leal's book? If so, please please share. thanks

----------

